# Grooming Products Sold Here



## SouthBeachPoochie (Nov 4, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Forum...i'd like to introduce our new baby...***Please contact Dave if you wish to advertise here***
Our store is dedicated to carrying the largest inventory of pet products for dogs of all breeds and sizes. Our prices are the best in the biz and we have some of the hottest new trends on the market. We're looking for some constructive feedback on new products that we could carry or design changes that could be made to the site. Please feel free to write any suggestions you may have. We'll soon be running coupons as part of our opening, so keep your eyes peeled.

thanks 

***unauthorized advertisements are not allowed***


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I went to the website and I LOVE it. I am doing my (dog) christmas shopping there!!!!!


----------



## Callie15 (Jul 6, 2006)

So how much longer will we have to wait for the coupns? I am ready to SHOP!! I love you stuff!


----------

